# NEW Daytona comparison



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I decided to compare the AF/X and the JL Daytonas side by side and top to bottom. The first thing that really jumps out is the nice job that is done on the rear of the car, chrome bumper, heavier rear spoiler and the nicer rear detail including the stripe, the word DAYTONA in the stripe, and the feul fill is on the top of the 1/4 panel. Then there is the front spoiler under the nose, I remember making one for my friends Charger in metal shop in high school. This is a great addition. Then there is the much nicer hood lines and just the overall detail of the body. If you don't have these yet check out the size of the pick up shoes in the pic of the bottom... they work nice around corners and kinda get you a little more power sideways than the smaller shoes... These are about the same size as the AF/X but much nicer done. The only drawback to these cars is the dimples in the roof from the pins for the glass, automatic hail damage in three spots on the roof of all the ones I've seen.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy cow, they actually beefed up the pickups to the point where they are comparable to power steering ones. I'm very impressed!

Could it be ... that they actually read these boards????

Thank you JL/RC2!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Lookin' good...
Thanks for the update...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow, thanks for the pics! I'm impressed that they didn't just repop the inaccurate Aurora version... sounds like the changes are subtle but they make a big difference. Those pickup shoes are WILD...

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> wow, thanks for the pics! I'm impressed that they didn't just repop the inaccurate Aurora version... sounds like the changes are subtle but they make a big difference. Those pickup shoes are WILD...
> 
> --rick


What are the things that are wrong with Aurora's version? I know all slot manufactures do a good job producing these cars. But I also know they get some things wrong. Thanks, Randy.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This is what Impresses me, JL makes the Product better in a Very Short time frame.

Aurora would have made 2 million chassis, realized they had a problem, then wait until ALL inventory is depleted to rectify it.
Not that they were negligent, that is just the way things were done then.
Thank God for "Just in Time Business Practices"

Those shoes look Awesome!
Now, they should sell upgrade packs of them Cheap and we all could buy them for our good runners.

Anyway, thanks for the great review, mine should arrive tomorrow or Friday.
I'll try to give a report.

Thanks and God Bless JL!

Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have unearthed four from my inner to see how they perform on the rails. Surprise, Surprise, so far so good. Cleaned off a little excess lube and added silicones and had a blast. Run smooth and fast, haven't seen a bent axle or binding clamp yet. Fingers are crossed. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

I really cannot wait til I get my Mopar Set to see the Daytona's :devil:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A/FX Nut said:


> What are the things that are wrong with Aurora's version? I know all slot manufactures do a good job producing these cars. But I also know they get some things wrong. Thanks, Randy.


 ach, i wish i knew where the thread was. Someone posted a bunch of stuff once, and I looked at the ones I had and it all seemed to be valid, but I don't remember the thread now and I don't know enough about the 1:1 cars to be sure...

something about the taillights... something about the wheelwells... maybe something about the overall proportions...

Honestly, my intent wasn't to complain about the originals. I happen to like the Aurora ones. I was just saying that it's cool that JL did some homework and improved on Aurora's version instead of just copying it...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Don't get me wrong, the AF/X cars are nice, but they look skinny and long, lots of missing details that can be explained away as being a race car. The JL version looks a little wider and has more detail such as lines where door and hood opennings are. Plus these just are a nice car. As I said it does have it's own set of troubles...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

...and there are none availabe in my area. *sigh*... The local hobyshop is sitting on a whole bunch of fast and furious (picked through), and about 30 batmobiles .
The guy will not order more cause he says they don't sell. *heavy sigh*


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

They do in fact look pretty cool underneath. Love those big skis. Seems JL is treating these as their premium line. I only hope the TJets don't decline in quality as the Xtracs get better. 

I fear, though, that its already happening. (Based on what I've read about the chassis in the last Tjet release) 

Trev


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Pickup Shoes*

It seems JL/RC2 took a cue from Tomy & Mattel cars' shoes and came up with these. For those with the 3" hairpins, these will allow smooth running without worrying about stalling in the middle, or trying to go faster though the hairpin (total suicide) to get around that bend. Hopefully these new shoes will be offered in future XT pitkits.

Is it possible that the Afx Daytona is a different year? And I'm patiently waiting for my case....It will hopefully get here on the 18th.

Joez870, go to E-bay and get a case there.....$105 including shipping is a good deal (less than $9 a car). If you have Paypal, you can get a better price.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm very, very anxious to get mine ... tomorrow maybe. 
FYI, the racing Daytonas had the fuel filler like the one on the Aurora Charger Daytona, not like the street version. But I'm not taking anything away from anyone, I've been waiting 30+ years for a "new" Daytona and I'll take 'em however I can get them.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

For those of you who have only seen pics, wait til you get a good look at all of these, the Challengers are esspecially nice. As is the red Charger...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I just purchased a JL Daytona slot car from Maple City Hobbies on thursday. I compared it to Aurora's. Considering that JL's is a street version and Aurora's is a stockcar version I favor Aurora's version. The wing and the headlight covers on the Aurora car are more accurate, and Aurora's car sits lower. The JL car has the opening on the nose, the chin spoiler under the nose, the white stripe with DAYTONA added, and good window trim detail. I see why JL didn't make copy of Aurora's. I think JL did a good job with their version. Stockcar and Streetcar the best of both worlds.


----------

